

What's missing from this list of Y Combinator-like accelerators/incubators? - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/2010/12/16/complete-list-of-incubators-and-accelerators-like-y-combinat.html
We're going to have one of our researches maintain this list daily. Anything missing?
======
adnam
So Jason Calacanis is compiling a list of Y-Combinator-type companies. Like
discovering that North Korea is stockpiling the world's reserves of Beryllium
... who knows why, but one must fear the worst.

~~~
mustpax
Probably building up page-rank for the Launch.is domain. This is a pretty
useful compilation so as far as SEO tactics go it could be a lot worse.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
LAUNCH doesn't need any SEO, it's an email driven brand that I'm running at a
slight loss/breakeven because:

a) I love startups and writing about them and

b) I think there should be a more mature and focused publication covering
startups then the gossip tech blogs covering who lost their luggage and
manufactured angelgate-like stories.

The LAUNCH conference is being run at a loss in order to get startups into an
A-List conference at a less than SXSW price. I'm personally putting up the
half million dollars it will cost to run this event, so that great startups
can launch on stage for free.

Just like I started the open angel forum in eight cities so that startups
could reach angel investors for free.

My work/legacy is in helping grow startups.

... but thanks for the cynicism. It is reasonable considering we live in the
age of $18,500 demo slots at the DEMO conference and Keiretsu Forum charging
$6,000 to pitch supposed angel investors.

~~~
mustpax
Jason, you might want to read my comment again. I am not dismissing the
usefulness of your compilation. There's also nothing wrong with building up
page rank for a new domain as long as you're adding value doing it.

Anyways, best of luck to you in your venture.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
Rock on.

Maybe I got tilted by the parent comment, which was very bitter/trollish. :-)

------
bullcity
Joystick Labs in Durham, NC <http://www.joysticklabs.com/>

------
japherwocky
Momentum, in Grand Rapids, MI: <http://momentum-mi.com/>

------
armandososa
What about some formatting like headers/subheaders and clickable links?

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
in progress...

------
webwright
What's missing? Some decent formatting to make it scannable?

------
amoore
Think Big partners in Kansas City, MO: <http://thinkbigpartners.com/>

------
danielh
HackFwd, based in Hamburg, Germany, active in Europe <http://hackfwd.com/>

~~~
thisisfmu
they are more like equity rapists rather than a YC-style incubator

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
How much do they ask for and what do they provide for said ask?

~~~
thisisfmu
30 pct equity for matching a year's salary with a cap, paid in four tranches
from which HackFwd can opt out without returning shares, plus legal form sheet
services.

the term sheet is not negotiable and includes restrictions and vesting
provisions more typical for VC-scale rounds, which ensures control over the
company by HackFwd.

in contrast to the hands-off approach YC takes they are essentially a geek
babysitting service.

------
RickFromSA
Spark Charleston, in Charleston, SC: <http://www.sparkchs.com/>

------
bradleyjoyce
Tech Wildcatters in Dallas <http://techwildcatters.com>

------
jeisenberg
Syncubator Chicago <http://www.syncubator.com>

------
binarymax
Thanks for this. Any chance to expand the list overseas?

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
We are adding non-US as we speak. please submit any you find!

~~~
binarymax
In Cambridge, UK: <http://springboard.com/>

------
jarin
Formatting and readability!

------
geekinthecorner
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en#gid=0)

